# How Should I Start Hunting With My Slingshot.



## joshuafed (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a good shot and on a regular paper target i hit bullseye 5 times out of 10 and middle other times. how can i start hunting and what should i hunt.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow? seems like you need to think about your own question, first you dont give info on what type of ss you are shooting, what band set up, which ammo, what distance............................ or your motivation?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1) Are you an adult ?
2)wrong section, this should be in the hunting area .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

???


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL, thank god this is the forums reaction to this question. I love you all.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Mate, most people can hit a bullseye (not this bullseye







) 50% of the time,:.............at 10metres.. work on 80% at 20m or 66ft, then when your very consistent, and have a think about what ya like to eat. (and gut) all the best, Ben


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"Observant of the Rastafari practice Ital, a diet that shuns meat, Marley was a vegetarian" - Wikipedia.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> "Observant of the Rastafari practice Ital, a diet that shuns meat, Marley was a vegetarian" - Wikipedia.


And also shunned doctors so he died of toe cancer. Chris

Edit: Not relevant at all but an interesting fact about Bob Marley.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Joshua,

First, where in NY are you. I'm asking because there are a few of us who shoot together from time to time on Long Island. Second, unless you plan on pacing off every squirrel, rabbit or crow at ten meters before you shoot, your 10 meter scores don't mean much. I can do 80% on paper all day long and I'm about 0 for 50 on small game.

I would say if I were going to get serious about hunting I'd try to practice "can chasing". Throw a can out and shoot it. As you shoot it the can moves. You keep shooting it. The game will be at different distances so you need to practice accuracy this way. You can also stump shoot as well but you'll loose a lot of ammo. Just walk through the woods and shoot stumps at random distances.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

August West said:


> "Observant of the Rastafari practice Ital, a diet that shuns meat, Marley was a vegetarian" - Wikipedia.


And also shunned doctors so he died of toe cancer. Chris

Edit: Not relevant at all but an interesting fact about Bob Marley.
[/quote]

My quote is of questionable relevance as well... I was deliberately trying to steer him away from killing stuff.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> "Observant of the Rastafari practice Ital, a diet that shuns meat, Marley was a vegetarian" - Wikipedia.


And also shunned doctors so he died of toe cancer. Chris

Edit: Not relevant at all but an interesting fact about Bob Marley.
[/quote]

My quote is of questionable relevance as well... I was deliberately trying to steer him away from killing stuff.
[/quote]
indeed, plus the age is under question, plus local laws. some want to shoot and kill for the excitement of the kill, i would hate to give advice to encourage an underaged unlawful shooter, than have it said well they told me how and where and what on the SSF. its not my fault? they told me so!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Alright, alright, you don't have to give the guy a hard time, he's new like me!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

This is not a hard time.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> Alright, alright, you don't have to give the guy a hard time, he's new like me!


not a hard time, when using any weapon the first things that need to be considered are safety, legality, humane kills, being responsible in our teachings especially to newbies!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I know that but friendly advice is nice, its welcoming


----------



## joshuafed (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a barnett pro diabloe with tapered bands and i shoot at 30 ft


----------



## joshuafed (Apr 2, 2012)

how old are you guys im only 14


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Are we being punked?


----------



## joshuafed (Apr 2, 2012)

what


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Same


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok young gentlemen, the concern is:
are slingshots allowed or illegal where you plan on shooting/hunting?
you are both 14, this makes you a minor, how do your local laws look upon that?
our intentions are not to give you a hard time or discourage you, but to help you to not have run ins with the law, to keep your parents happy, and unless you plan to consume your kills not just kill for the excitement of the kill.
we are a community based on sharing knowledge and helping the sport of slingshooting prosper in a safe and responsible manner.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would have to ask what is your main motivation for hunting:
Putting food on the table ?
Pest control ?
Population control ?

Secondly I would ask:
Have you checked out all the applicable laws in your area ?
Is slingshot hunting legal ?
What animals are considered game ?
What seasons are you allowed to hunt these animals in ?


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

There are no laws on hunting at a certain age in england as long as you are on your own/someone else's land (with permissipm) you are fine to do almost anything, not that I plan to hunt for a while anyway as I couldnt hit a brigjt orange elephant from 35 feet away








Cheers, tom
P.s that may have been a slight exaggeration


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

And hrawk it would be for eating in my case


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good to hear, I'm all for hunting to provide food. Having harvested and prepared your own meals always makes them taste much better.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> There are no laws on hunting at a certain age in england as long as you are on your own/someone else's land (with permissipm) you are fine to do almost anything, not that I plan to hunt for a while anyway as I couldnt hit a brigjt orange elephant from 35 feet away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite true; if you apply the laws of animal cruelty, non-profit (don't sell the animal) and vandalism, you're allowed to hunt on public land for vermin, for self-sustenence. But only if you use common sense too.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am aware of that but typically hunting in public areas is usually for pest control with an air rifle at like 4 in the morning


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> I am aware of that but typically hunting in public areas is usually for pest control with an air rifle at like 4 in the morning


I believe you need a liscence for pest control, and that hunting an hour before or after sun-up/sun-down is illegal. We are talking strictly for sustenence.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> And hrawk it would be for eating in my case


yum!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> There are no laws on hunting at a certain age in england as long as you are on your own/someone else's land (with permissipm) you are fine to do almost anything, not that I plan to hunt for a while anyway as I couldnt hit a brigjt orange elephant from 35 feet away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The exaggeration was assumed. Orange elephants are extremely rare, so I'm sure you meant a large orange cow.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't listen to others trying to invoke their morality on you. It's your choice whether to hunt or not to hunt as well as whether to eat meat or not.

My







: learn everything you can about the animal you're hunting, if you choose to do so beforehand. Shooting accuracy of course is important, but the learning of the animal's habits, it's tracks, and habitat are often a neglected priority, as well as observation skills in nature. This will open your eyes far more than just the act of shooting an animal. It will also make you much more competent in your endeavor.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

{deleted for better judgement}


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

He can have carnal relations with Captain Kangaroo with nipple rings on if he chooses too. It's really not our place to impose our beliefs, decide for, or judge him, and to do so is self righteous to the point of audacious. Your voice has been heard, however he is seeking advice on how to do it, not whether to.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

actually the purpose of the forum is to give useful, friendly advice to include legalities, responsibilities, humanity. to encourage the sport in a healthy manner. we do not encourage or promote unlawful or immoral behavior, since the idea for this thread has become lost! it is now closed.


----------

